# LR controlled profiles produce color shift on Pixma Pro 9000 II



## kjclunis (Jul 11, 2013)

I have had the problem of getting a color shift (magenta) when printing from Lightroom using LR's paper profiles. I do not get the color shift when using the color managed by printer. My printer is a Canon Pixma Pro 9000 Mk II and I am running LR 5 on an iMac with a Cinema second monitor both of are calibrated.
Canon sugests that I use their Print Studio Pro Plug-in but this does not run in Lightroom (despite what they say) and also does run in PS CS5 but not CC.
Any suggestions?
Ken


----------



## Tony Jay (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Ken.

You don't provide much detail in your profile so I am not sure of your facility with Lightroom in general and colour management and printing specifically.
Some background may be useful:

The printer/paper profiles that you mention do not belong to Lightroom.
Any colour-managed printer-aware application can access these profiles.

The colour shift you refer to almost certainly represents double colour management where both Lightroom and the printer driver are trying to colour-manage the image simultaneously.
I am not directly familar with Canon printer drivers but the solution to the problem is to switch off colour-management by the printer driver and let Lightroom manage the colour alone.

Other, less likely, but, possible problems include a poor paper/printer profile or the wrong paper/printer profile for the paper that you are actually using.

Let us know how you go.

Tony Jay


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jul 11, 2013)

If you are using LR to color manage you have to set the Printer properties to not select any color management, see the attached screen capture.




Color intensity > manual> matching> None.

I suspect that this post may not be relevant since the screen shot is the canon Properties dialog with the Windows drive. The one for the Mac may be different. I recall a couple years ago I tried printing from my Mac Book Pro and could not work out how to setup the driver.


----------



## kjclunis (Jul 11, 2013)

I just updated my profile to show my background and familiarization with Lightroom. Over the years since LR 1, I have used both Macs and PCs with LR with several different printers including Epson, Canon and Samsung.
My biggest difficulty is try to explain things so that others can understand them so bear with me.
My problem with the color shift that I am experiencing may indeed be with a double management but if it is, it is out of my control. Let me reiterate:
Printing using the color managed by Lightroom: The paper printer/paper profile is selected and the Canon managed color is set to Color Sync - this setting BTW is set by Lightroom - but I do check it to be sure. The resulting print has a magenta color shift.
If instead I set the Printer control in Lightroom to "Managed by Printer" and then go to set-up and set the Color Matching in the Canon dialog to Canon Color Matching followed by setting the "Quality and Media" to a similar Canon paper with the proper size, the resulting print is very acceptable (matching my calibrated monitors very well). BUT if I am printing a b/w print and do not check the "Grayscale Printing" box, the resulting photo has the magenta cast.
The net result is that I have to very careful each and every time I make a print. The downside of not being able to print with the Lightroom accessed profiles is that I can not select the real paper type for either color or b/w. For example, I would like to make a sepia toned print using a preset or whatever in Lightroom but the resulting print has a pinkish cast. I could of course use the color controls in the Canon printer dialog to shift the tone but that would take a lot of tinkering and experimenting using up lots of paper.
I suspect the problem is with the Canon printer but am bothered by the conflicting good color when using Canon managed color versu the poor color for b/w using canon managed color.

Ken


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jul 11, 2013)

Magenta=Double Profiling
Make sure you are using the latest (XPS) Driver for the Pro 9000 II printer.
Make certain that the MAC OS is switching off ColorSync when you enable profile matching in Lightroom (It should do this automatically).  I would actually take the extra step of obtaining fresh copies of your paper profiles. 

I use this printer daily from LR with both Mac 10.8.4 and Win 7 64 and don't see this. I never let the printer manage the color.


----------



## kjclunis (Jul 12, 2013)

I am about to give up on being able to print from Lightroom! I followed Rikk's advice and "updated" my Pixma Pro driver. Actually, it is the same release as the one I had been using but apparently the one I had was corrupted somehow. Anyway, with the driver now installed I get an entirely different result. Now my prints have a slight GREEN cast which is quite apparent when viewed under daylight lighting and not so apparent when viewed under incandescent lighting. The prints from the Canon managed colors are good.
As a caveat, I did replace the BLACK ink tank in between printing the photos with the magenta cast and those with the green cast. I don't know that this should have any bearing on the results but thought I would mention it. And yes, I use only Canon branded Inks but usually buy them from Amazon as they are less expensive ($88 vs $110)
Ken


----------



## Tony Jay (Jul 12, 2013)

Ken I can only emphasize that the issue is not in Lightroom.
This is a colour-management issue that only you control.

What printer/paper profile are you using?
I don't think you have mentioned the paper type that you are using.
Each paper type needs its own profile.
One needs to soft-proof in Lightroom using a properly profiled and calibrated monitor.
Then one needs to print with the printer driver NOT managing colour.

Colour-management requires several steps to be correct and reproducible.
I would try the video tutorials from Luminous Landscape called "Camera to Print and Screen".
This tutorial series pulls together the colour management aspects through the entire workflow.

With a little knowledge the problems that you are experiencing are entirely solvable.

Tony Jay


----------



## kjclunis (Jul 12, 2013)

Yea! Hooray! I finally found out why I am getting the color shifts, but it took a lot of printing test images to find it. I tried using PS 5, PS CC, LR4 and LR5. Plus the control print with Canon managed colors. The answer became apparent when I printed from PS simply because I paused to read the bit about Relative, Perceptive and Absolute Colorimetric Intent and how it integrates with White Point Shift and Black Point Compensation. Now all I need to do is to understand what those terms are all about.
Meanwhile I want to thank you all for your suggestions and help. I know now where to turn for help with future questions and problems.
Ken


----------



## kjclunis (Jul 12, 2013)

Tony,
I used the very basic Canon Glossy II for all of my testing. The profile is available both from Lr and Ps and the Canon drop-down list as well. However, now that I have a handle on the cause (my bad) of the color shifts that I was experiencing, I will delve into other papers from Red River and Ilford which, BTW, are only available from within Lr and Ps, in order to verify my conclusions.


----------



## Tony Jay (Jul 13, 2013)

Ken do some more reading and research about colour management and printing before trying to print with different papers otherwise you will end with issues that you cannot solve.
The way you are expressing yourself with regard to profiles and colour management, as yet, indicates only the scetchiest idea about how it all works.
The fact that you have only just 'discovered' colorimetric intents indicates that you also have no idea about softproofing.

Do yourself a massive favour and buy the tutorial series from Luminous Landscape that I recommended in a previous post.
The tutorial series covers everything that you will need to know with regards to successful printing and colour-management.
Once you have got that under your belt then that is the time to investigate colour theory and other juicy bits.
Every single fine-art printer was in your position once, so don't despair, with the correct information at your disposal you will very quickly become a very competent printer.

Tony Jay


----------



## kjclunis (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow! What a put down. You have implied that I am a complete idiot and know absolutely nothing about colorimetry, but the fact remains that you, nor anyone else on the forums were able to pin point my SIMPLE problem. Maybe you should go back to school and learn a little bit about diplomacy and perhaps learn how NOT to make all sorts of erroneous assumptions about the intelegence of your audience.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jul 13, 2013)

Ken,  we get many people on this forum who ask for help and its impossible to gauge their skills with Lightroom and other photography associated applications. We also have to deal with people from all over the world that have different communication styles. Forum posts are often misconstrued due to the limited medium of communication they offer. They are sometimes written in a hurry by busy people giving their own time freely to help others.

I very much doubt Tony was trying to "put you down", probably just trying to offer you as much help as possible.

Your problem was simple to fix, many problems are once we know where and what we are looking for. Digging into where the real issue is often takes time with computers and software, especially via forum posts.


----------



## Tony Jay (Jul 13, 2013)

Steady on Ken.
Apologies if you feel put down.

The simple fact is that intelligence is not the problem, knowledge is.
If I felt that you were unable to learn about the subject I would not be suggesting that you should learn more.

I repeat my assertion that even expert printers were once in your position of struggling in whatever paradigm of printing they were in.
They became experts by learning and teaching themselves things that they did not know before.
I do not think that I need to apologise for recognising that you are at the very beginning of this journey however I do apologise simply because I upset you.

Tony Jay


----------



## kjclunis (Jul 13, 2013)

Tony,
Apology accepted, but once again you are asserting that I am "at the very beginning", but I fail to see how you have come to this conclusion based solely on our correspondence. Perhaps if you had asked for more background on my particular problem, then you could have been a big help.
Ken


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 13, 2013)

Ok, sounds like problem solved so let's move on .... boy it's hot here in Africa!! :focus:


----------



## clee01l (Jul 13, 2013)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Ok, sounds like problem solved so let's move on .... boy it's hot here in Africa!! :focus:


Sometimes it can get pretty hot here on the forum.  :tape:


----------



## NikoncameraCT (Oct 15, 2019)

i am having this same issue and I am not sure what he did to fix. he said he fixed it but then didn;t really say what he did,,,just that he read more. I turn off printer to NONE Canon Pro 9000 Mark II, use correct profile for paper which I obtained from Ilford but even if I use most of the Canon profiles, the print preview and the prints are hyper saturated.  See attached.  i have even tried using print adjustments with minimal success. also tried relative and perpectual with no difference that I can see.  I used a color test sheet with similar resutlts althogh it does seem better if i let printer manage. thanks
JOHN PARISI
104 Old Colebrook Rd
Colebrook. CT 06021


----------

